# Vizsla Puppy Too Attached



## normanmcanus (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everybody! 

I have a few questions pertaining to my puppy. She's almost 5 months old and she has a pretty big need to be around almost everybody. I give my puppy sooo much attention as I'm with her pretty much 19 hours a day. I've been trying to crate train her, but she doesn't like treats that much. I have no idea what kind of treat to use, and I feel as if I need free time to myself. I want to be able to keep her outside by herself a lot of the day, but she only wants to be outside if someone else is out there aside from using the restroom otherwise she'll bark up a storm and get destructive with the door. She loves other dogs and loves to play with high energy breeds for hours. Would it be wise for me to get another dog? But I heard I can have two dependent dogs, and it'd be double the trouble... or I'd be the lucky one to have them dependent on each other and (me to a lesser extent).

It might be that she's still young, but I'm not sure as this is my first Vizsla. Any advice on how to make my dog independent?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

You obviously never heard the term Velcro dog???.... they are the most affectionate dogs in the world, that's part of their charm. Our guy is 5 months old too, but crate trained and that definitely helps. 
Seems like you will have to get him used to a crate so you can have your alone time.

Good luck.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi 

Floyd is 4 months now and is exactly the same - he hates being alone, and barks and whines if I even go upstairs to the bathroom. I work 3 hours a day so he is left on his own in his crate (which is a godsend because i wouldn't trust him to have the freedom to roam the house!). I would recommend the crate - at least then if you leave them you know they are safe as is your furniture!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

The velcro Vizsla does not like to be outside alone. Then there is no one to cuddle, play and just be with! My guy likes to lie on the mat behind me when I'm at the stove cooking. If my husband, kids of myself is in he den that's where he is. He_ tries _ to follow me into the bathroom . You have a _*Vizsla*_ not just any kinda dog! 
But seriously, I crate trained my dog so that he will willingly spend time there when I leave him alone in the house. When people who don't like dogs come over , or when he was younger, if we just needed a break. Soft treats worked well for him. Just command "in your crate " in a nice voice and reward. If he doesnt go in on command you will have to place him. Try placing the crate by the front window if possible. Some dogs like to watch street action.
All the best.


----------



## wal (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,
Start crate training now. In the same room with him first, 5-10 minutes at a time, gradually prolong the time. Make some noise while you are in different room so that your pup knows you are still around. 
My friend's boxer used to have major seperation anxiety, she was so attached. It happens to all type of dogs. Yesterday, I walked by a kindergarten in the morning, first day of school, I saw kids wouldn't let go of their parents' arm, screaming like crazy. Dog, just the same. 
Good luck.
wal


----------



## wal (Sep 1, 2009)

one more thing, during the crate training period, don't attend your pup or let me out when he is still whining. 
Wal


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

i'd rather my dog want to be around me than not like me at all :-\


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Your dog will develop more independence as she gets older. Right now though you are her source of comfort and confidence. As you introduce her to new things she gets her confidence from you. Like it or not you have become her "mother figure" and she's looking for you to keep her safe while she "explores".

The Vizsla is a close working personal gun dog. They are reluctant to get too far, and for too long from their owners. It's the breed. When she does get her confidence up, you have my word she'll begin to increase the distance from you to her, especially if she finds something interesting :. Then you'll be wishing she still stayed as close as she once did when you're afraid she's run off.
I relentlessly chased my V for an hour and forty five minutes once through a swamp when he decided that chasing deer was a grand thing to do. I was really wishing he was still a velcro dog that day. So did he when I finally ran him down.  He chased deer one more time after that day, and never did it again.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

*Thank God  * there are no deer in Newfoundland. Wonder what he would do if he came upon a moose? So far luck has been at our side . And he only chases rabbits so far and comes right back to me!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh today was a fun day...
Kian got a hold of a young girls hat that was on the ground in the park, I guess it was fair game in his eyes.
well, it took us one hour to get it from him. me and twin 7 year old sisters running after him trying to get this girls hat.
it was some what embarrassing but yet funny at the same time. the young girls' folks were laughing the whole time and reminiscing about when their lab was Kian's age and how he would do the exact same thing.
at least Kian got a good run in at the park, he was in need of a good run. ;D


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

O.M.G how embarrassing!!! I bet you were giggling all the way home  
looks like i've got some fun times ahead of me.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi crazy kian your post just reminded me of when scooby was about 4 mths and was out in our local park off the lead, he spotted a family playing ball and decided it would be good fun to join in (at this age he wasn't very good a recall) I followed him over shouting him when to my horror the little girl who was about 2 and had her hair like pebbles off flintstones bent over, I just knew that scooby would think it was a ball ! so shouted frantically for him to come back but no way he was in ball mode and yes to my horror he tried to pick up her 'ball' off her head thankfully he let go straight away (must have realised the taste was different) and she was OK but more importantly for me her parents thought it was hilarious !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Blaze said:


> *Thank God  * there are no deer in Newfoundland. Wonder what he would do if he came upon a moose? So far luck has been at our side . And he only chases rabbits so far and comes right back to me!


Don't know about Moose. Man those are big critters! We had one shadowing us in a thicket in Vermont during grouse seasons, we never even saw it, but it was tracking our movements by the tracks it left on our backtrack. :
I know that the first time all of mine were introduced to the horses it kinda set 'em back for a little while. They weren't used to looking up at something that big.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Gunnr , 
I don't know about Blaze, but if we come across a moose while "on the trail" together, * I  * will have a heart attack. I have been involved in 2 moose /vehicle acidents in my 42 years but have yet to encounter one on foot. It was a big fear when I used to do alot of solo cross country skiing. I often wonder how Blaze would react but have yet to find out! Deer are alot smaller... Interestingly we have no deer native to Newfoundland but we do have caribou.
Carolyn


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

If you came across a moose in NZ it probably wouldn't live long. Hasn't been one shot here since 1965. They were released in a really remote part of the country in 1910 but never really got established. Legend has it they still exist but there has been no concrete evidence for years. Maybe have to get the Super Nose V on the job :


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

That's interesting. They are very numerous in Newfoundland. Moose hunting is popular. They can be a very real hazard on the road and have been known to charge people on foot or on snowmobiles.


----------

